# Fridge problem - accessing jets, burner etc



## theteapackets (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello, after spending many a few enjoyable hours trolling through motorhome problems, I have decided to have a go at fixing the problem I have with the gas not always working.....

I have a 1995 Hymer B544 with an Electrolux RM4401 fridge that works fine on 12v & 240v but only when it feels like it on gas!!  The gas is lit because the ignition switch stops clicking.  We've experimented with levelling, but it doesn't seem to fix the problem.

I've unscrewed the small hatch just bove the rear bumper .... and there my bravery has stopped .... I have no idea what I am looking at or what to do next!!!

Has anyone else attempted the same job in the same vehicle?

many thanks


----------



## robert b (Sep 6, 2010)

*fridge jet*

i have cleaned my fridge gas jet  recently if you look at the bottom of the back of the fridge you should see a little metal box with a  screw ,look under the box and you should see the jet. and igniter. remove screw and gently prise the box of it will then be easy to remove of clean jet. best of luck hope this helps


----------



## theteapackets (Sep 6, 2010)

*fridge jet*

Thanks, do you mean take the fridge out to get at the box, or access it through the hole that's cut out externally above the rear bumper (!)?


----------



## robert b (Sep 6, 2010)

on my van you acess it through the bottom vent. if you have two vents top one  has the flue attached and the bottm one you should see the jet. if that not the case then it must be a differant set up as most vans have two vent covers in area of the fridge you should not have to take out fridge


----------



## Dezi (Sep 6, 2010)

robert b said:


> i have cleaned my fridge gas jet  recently if you look at the bottom of the back of the fridge you should see a little metal box with a  screw ,look under the box and you should see the jet. and igniter. remove screw and gently prise the box of it will then be easy to remove of clean jet. best of luck hope this helps




Hi, Just an addition to robert b suggestion. I always carry one of Madams old darning needles & a couple of pipe (smoking) cleaners. once the box is opened you can clean the jet ( usually carbon build up) using the above.

Dezi


----------



## misty (Sep 6, 2010)

i wouldn't stick any needle(mind would be hard to stick a darning needle) in the jet, as it is a set size and you dont want to be altering it, yes i know its only a needle, you should be able to blow the jet hole clear,
misty


----------



## Dezi (Sep 6, 2010)

misty said:


> i wouldn't stick any needle(mind would be hard to stick a darning needle) in the jet, as it is a set size and you dont want to be altering it, yes i know its only a needle, you should be able to blow the jet hole clear,
> misty



Hi, the needle is used for scraping the carbon off without removing the jet, not sticking into the hole. Providing you are careful it will not cause any problems. 

Dezi


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Sep 6, 2010)

Do a couple of easy checks first.

With the back cover off, light the fridge, the flame should go directly up inside the boiler tube - thats where the fridge really works. If the flame is not going upwards then thats probably the issue. You need to rotate the flame diffuser so that its in the right position.

If the gas does not ignite the piezo igniter maybe be out of alignment to the gas coming out of the diffuser. Again this is simple to relocate so that the electrode can spark in the gas.

If the piezo still does not ignite the gas then its likely that gas is not getting to the jet/diffuser. Now its time to clean the jet by removing and soaking in a solvent and blowing back any gunk. Never put anything into the jet holes, they are made from a laser drilled gemstone and will just crack or you jam the obstruction firmly in place.

After that if its still not working then its probably beyond most DIYers and needs to be checked out by a service agent - various problems - thermocouple (flame failure), thermostat on gas, bad 12V connections, etc etc.


----------



## Nosha (Sep 14, 2010)

With the cover off and possible a blanket over your head (to make it darker) with wifey pressing the ignite button you should see the spark jumping across the gas jet area, this will give you a clue as to where to be looking. Dirt, spiders etc will easily block the brass jet, as will rust dropping down the chimney tube when moving, a good blow out with and airline will do harm at all, the brass jet should also unscrew but can be tight - if you do remove it hold it up to the light and see if you can look through it, it's just under 1mm so is a very small hole and will need a very thin pin/needle to unblock it.

If you need to remove the fridge... GOOD LUCK! It was a full days work to remove & refit the fridge in our old Talisman (due to the 12v cable rubbing through and blowing fuses when run on 12v).


----------



## theteapackets (Sep 15, 2010)

*Thanks*

Many thanks to everyone who's replied.  I shall have a go when I have a long weekend coming up!!!


----------

